# Tipps für "Anfänger"



## chris1988 (1. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Da ich eigentlich eingefleischter Spinnfischer bin,mich aber dennoch für das Fliegenfischen interessiere und auch schon praktiziert habe,wollte ich euch um ein paar Tipps bitten.
Ich habe 2 Fliegenruten allerdings sind das die hochklassigen Fliegenruten über 80€ sondern waren das Fertigcombos einmal von Berkley und einmal von Swift Fishing.
Ich gehe damit eigentlich nur mit Streamern.
Meine Wurftechnik ist auch nicht unbedingt elegant.Gerade bei den Streamer wie Zonker oder so fällt das werfen schwer.
Fischen tue ich in Gewässern mit unterschiedlichen Tiefen und Strömungsstärken.
Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?Vorgehensweise?Sinkendes Polyleader oder nicht?Wenn ja welches?

Ich hab hab zwar schon erfolgreich damit gefischt würde aber gerne noch optimieren.

Danke schon mal

Tight Lines 

Chris


----------



## GoFlyFishing (4. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Hallo, 

wahrscheinlich erhältst du so wenig Antworten weil deine Frage so unspezifisch ist. Formulier mal genauer: welche fischereilich Situation willst du optimieren? Wie sieht das Gewässer aus, Tiefe, Zielfisch, Waten, oder vom Ufer? Womit bist unzufrieden? Fehlende Weite, Fehlende Bisse, etc... 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## AGV Furrer (5. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*



chris1988 schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Fliegenruten allerdings sind das die hochklassigen Fliegenruten über 80€ sondern waren das Fertigcombos einmal von Berkley und einmal von Swift Fishing.
> Ich gehe damit eigentlich nur mit Streamern.


Wobei sich schon die ersten Fragen ergeben: 
 - Welche Schnurklassen sind diese Ruten? 
 - wie groß/schwer sind deine Streamer?
Beispiel: Mit einer #6'er Rute wirst du z.B. kaum Hechtstreamer vernünftig werfen können.




chris1988 schrieb:


> HMeine Wurftechnik ist auch nicht unbedingt elegant.Gerade bei den Streamer wie Zonker oder so fällt das werfen schwer.


Das kann an mangelnder Technik liegen, oder ungeeignetem Gerät - oder an beidem #c.




chris1988 schrieb:


> Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


Üben :m
Im Ernst, anhand deiner Info's kann man wirklich nichts sagen.




chris1988 schrieb:


> Sinkendes Polyleader oder nicht?


Wenn es darum geht die Fliege (Streamer/Nymphe) weiter runter zu bekommen ist ein Polyleader natürlich eine Möglichkeit. Bedingung wäre dabei aber das dieser die Kombination Rute/Schnur nicht aus dem Gleichgewicht bringt, also die Rute nicht überlastet. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre eine zur Rute passende Sink-Tip Schnur, oder ein passender sinkender Schußkopf.
Aber auch hier fehlen alle relevanten Informationen.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Ich möchte nicht den "Suche günstige Fliegenrute" thread Nr. 1.000 aufmachen, deswegen frag ich mal hier, ob jemand eine momentan im Internet verfügbare Fliegenrute # 4 oder 5, am besten über 8ft Länge, kennt.
Budget sind ca. 60€
Hier und in anderen Foren fand ich bereits dutzende Tipps ( Exori, Greys G2) aber keiner davon ist noch online erhältlich oder Testberichte zur aktuellen Version fehlen.
Vorab habe ich zwei Modelle ausgesucht, die mir gefallen würden.
Die Exori black elite habe ich bereits ausprobiert, jedoch war diese etwa 40€ teurer als die im ersten Link, ist es das selbe Modell?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fliegenrute-...-Forelle-/221419618710?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

http://www.angelplatz.de/Shakespeare_AGILITY_RISE_8FT6_4WT--aus037?referer=froogle&gclid=Cj0KEQiA-PGiBRDRz4jH9o39yZwBEiQAWCBZNbXwDwMz4JLzZuIgnUKS3jcUnsa3J11ym67dmL4DWB0aAmFk8P8HAQ

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Laichzeit


----------



## AGV Furrer (7. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Exori black elite habe ich bereits ausprobiert, jedoch war diese etwa 40€ teurer als die im ersten Link, ist es das selbe Modell?


EXORI hat den Fliegenfischerbereich schon lange geschlossen. D.h. jetzt werden Restposten verkauft, die zwar deshalb nicht schlechter sind als vorher, aber es sollte einem auch klar sein das eine Ersatzteilversorgung eventuell nicht mehr gegeben ist.
Zudem zweiteilig auch alles andere als handlich ist.

Die Shakespeare habe ich gestern selbst getestet. Für den Preis eine wirklich gute Rute.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Wirft sich die Shakespeare auch im Fernbereich noch gut?

Edit:
Shakespeare hat auch einen sehr guten Onlinekatalog mit ein vielen Modellen und zusätzlichen Angaben zu den Ruten.

http://www.shakespeare-angelgeraete...8/fliegenruten,982/agility-rise-fly,8154.html

Die Verwendung von 30T Carbon Blanks ist meines Wissens bei Fliegenruten in diesem Preissegment nicht unbedingt Standard. Ich tendiere zur Shakespeare.


----------



## chris1988 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Hallo,
Also die Schnur Klassen sind 7/8 und 2,70m
Gewässertiefen variieren von 200m bis zu einem Meter.
Es geht Goldkopfstreamer und Zonker.Die lassen sich ziemlich schwer werfen.Und die weite lässt auch zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## AGV Furrer (14. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*



chris1988 schrieb:


> Und die weite lässt auch zu wünschen übrig.


Ebenso wie die Qualität deiner Fragen.

Sorry, aber wenn Du etwas wissen willst dann solltest Du auch vernünftige Fragen stellen und Informationen liefern.
Deine "dahin gerotzten" Sätze ......


chris1988 schrieb:


> Gewässertiefen variieren von 200m bis zu einem Meter.


AHA, fischst Du im Atlantik?



chris1988 schrieb:


> Und die weite lässt auch zu wünschen übrig.


Wer soll damit WAS anfangen können? Kein Mensch weiß was Du dir wünschst, wie Du wirfst, weit Du wirfst ...... .


----------



## chris1988 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Sorry sollte 20cm heißen.Muss derzeit mit Handy schreiben da kann das passieren.
Ich werfe vielleicht so 4-6m weit.Das ist nicht so das wahre.Ich denke es liegt eher an meiner Technik.Den die Schnur kommt auch immer hinter mir auf.Es sei den ich verkürze entsprechend.Dann komm ich aber auch nicht weiter.
Ich knicke nicht mit den Handgelenk ab und agiere mit der Rute nur zwischen 11 und 1 uhr Stellung.Aber bei mir klappt das nicht so wie bei anderen


----------



## AGV Furrer (15. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Na also, auch mit dem Handy kann man richtige Sätze schreiben ;-)



chris1988 schrieb:


> Ich werfe vielleicht so 4-6m weit.Das ist nicht so das wahre.


Soweit, und weiter, werfen andere die Schnur OHNE Rute.




chris1988 schrieb:


> Den die Schnur kommt auch immer hinter mir auf.


Krasser Fehler. Spontantan fallen mir folgende möglichen Fehlerursachen ein:
1: Zu wenig Beschleunigung im Rückschwung
2: Rutenführung beim Rückschwung nicht nach oben sondern nach unten
3:Rute und Schnur sind so unpassend wie noch nie erlebt (eher unwahrscheinlich)
4: Schnur, falls es eine WF-Schnur ist, falsch montiert. Ich hatte einmal einen Kunden der kam mit seiner Ausrüstung zu mir und hatte fast genau das selbe Problem. Als ich dann ein paar Würfe machen wollte ...... ich konnte es nicht glauben, da ging wirklich nichts. Bis ich mir die Schnur genauer angesehen habe.... Der Kopf, also das WF-Teil, war auf die Rolle am Backing angeknotet und die "Würfe" wurden mit der Runningline gemacht. ich habe die Schnur dann gedreht und der Kunde war begeistert (wahrscheinlich bin ich jetzt sein Haupterbe ;-))


----------



## chris1988 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Vielen Dank Volker.
Da werden ich mal deinen Rat befolgen und die Schnur drehen 
Durch aus möglich das ich das selbe Problem habe.


----------



## Thomas E. (15. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> 4: Schnur, falls es eine WF-Schnur ist, falsch montiert. Ich hatte einmal einen Kunden der kam mit seiner Ausrüstung zu mir und hatte fast genau das selbe Problem. Als ich dann ein paar Würfe machen wollte ...... ich konnte es nicht glauben, da ging wirklich nichts. Bis ich mir die Schnur genauer angesehen habe.... Der Kopf, also das WF-Teil, war auf die Rolle am Backing angeknotet und die "Würfe" wurden mit der Runningline gemacht. ich habe die Schnur dann gedreht und der Kunde war begeistert



Hi all,

das passiert erstaunlich oft, wie ich (nicht nur) bei Anfängern beobachten konnte.
Besonders, wenn das Schild "This end to reel" fehlt, oder abgefallen ist.

Auch Schußköpfe werden oft falsch herum montiert.
Eigentlich einfach :
Wenn ein SK auf beiden Seiten eine Verjüngung hat, dann ist die Kurze die zur Running line.
(gilt nicht immer für Skagit- SK !)


----------



## Locke4865 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*



Thomas 45 schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> das passiert erstaunlich oft, wie ich (nicht nur) bei Anfängern beobachten konnte.
> Besonders, wenn das Schild "This end to reel" fehlt, oder abgefallen ist.



Sollte eigendlich nicht passieren dürfen da das "Rollenende" immer oben ist es sei den die Schnur wurde achtlos abgespult oder lose Schnur gekauft wurde
und dann das falsche Ende beim wiederaufrollen erwischt


----------



## chris1988 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Danke für den Tipp Volker 
Das wäre möglich das sie falsch drauf ist.
Wie finde ich raus  ob sie das ist?Glaube mich zu erinnern das beide enden gleich aussahen.Wie sähe der unterschied aus?bzw ist das bei allen schnüren?
Ach ja ich habe auch so eine sinkschnur mit angeknüpft das auch unbeschwerte streamer auf tiefe kommen


----------



## Thomas E. (16. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Wenn es eine WF (Keulenschnur) ist und Du legst beide Enden nebeneinander, wird das eine Ende nach etwa 1 m sichtbar dicker, das ist eben der Anfang der Keule und die gehört nach vorn zum Vorfach/ Fliege.

Bei einer DT ist es egal, wie herum sie aufgespult wird.
(Wird eh kaum noch in den höheren Klassen angeboten.)

Dein Sinkteil wird ein Polyleader sein !?

Bei 4-6 m Wurfweite ist entweder die Schnur falsch herum oder/und die Technik ist gravierend falsch.

Denn selbst die Running- line allein kann man auf gut 15 m bringen.


----------



## Laichzeit (16. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Ich werf hier unverschämt noch mal eine Rutenfrage dazwischen.

http://bfcflyfishing.com/en/bfc-discovery-fly-rod-85-45-4pc-p-1625

Kennt jemand diese Rute?


----------



## Friedemann (17. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Hallo,
 ich habe diese Rute schon geworfen und finde sie (vor
 allem für diesen Preis) wirklich gut.
 Die Verarbeitung ist in Ordnung.
 Die Aktion ist " mittelschnell" und arbeitet gut mit einer
 WF 5 F ( Normalkeule ).

 Gruß aus Hessen
 Friedemann


----------



## Laichzeit (18. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Danke für die Antwort, der Preis ist momentan reduziert, da werde ich gleich zuschlagen. 

MfG Laichzeit


----------



## GoFlyFishing (21. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Hallo Chris, 

bester Tipp: mach definitiv nen Wurfkurs oder finde nen Fliegenfischer der dir das Werfen beibringt. 

Du plagst dich wahrscheinlich mit Bagatell-Fehlern herum, die du, wenn einmal richtig gezeigt, sofort beheben könntest. Aber so über das Forum und im Selbstversuch wirst du vielleicht nicht schnell über dieses Anfänger Stadium hinauskommen, und bald den Spaß am Fliegenfischen verlieren. 4-6m sind wirklich nichts, und wenn auch noch die Schnur hinten aufpatscht, stimmen grundlegende Dinge nicht. 

Wurfkurse gibts in meiner Gegend in Bayern ab ca 70€ pro Tag, oft auch 120€ zwei Tage, und je nach Bekanntheitsgrad des Lehrers kanns auch wesentlich teurer werden. 

Genehmig dir nen Kurs, dann kannst du zwar noch lang nicht alles, weißt aber schon mal was richtig und was falsch ist, und kannst dann darauf aufbauen und dazu lernen. Glaub mir, so solltest du es machen. Dann macht die Sache sehr bald sehr viel mehr Spaß!

Grüße
Simon


----------



## chris1988 (24. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten, ja ein Wurfkurs wir das sein denke ich.
Nochmals danke 

Tight Lines 

Chris Hosenfelder 

http://facebook.com/raubfischangler.weidatal


----------



## Kunde (25. November 2014)

*AW: Tipps für "Anfänger"*



chris1988 schrieb:


> Ich danke euch für eure Antworten, ja ein Wurfkurs wir das sein denke ich.
> Nochmals danke
> 
> Tight Lines
> ...



Wurfkurs ist wohl das Beste was man als Anfänger machen kann aber es geht auch ohne. Ich habe es mir auch selber beigebracht mit Hilfe von Büchern und Youtube, ist zwar ein steiniger Weg aber mir hats viel Freude bereitet!

Gruß Kunde


----------

